# Cake Wrecks



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if any of you guys know about this blog, but I thought I'd throw it out there for you all to check out as it's updated daily and it's my daily stop in the morning after this forum. I'm not affiliated with them at all, but since I enjoy it so much (I've laughed so hard over some of the posts, I have a hard time breathing), I wanted to share it with you guys. The basic premises of the blog is cakes made by professionals that the blog author finds to be wrecks either because they are horribly made or funny or just plain ugly. Here's the link:

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/

Be forewarned, though, that this site is addicting! When I first found it (last summer), I sat and read every single entry from the beginning, LOL. Also, in case you get confused, Sundays are reserved for GOOD cakes (called Sunday Sweets) so that's why the second entry on the front page is of those ADORABLE little baby dragons. 

And to start you off right, here are some of my all-time-favorite cake wrecks. Just pick one, sit back, and get ready to laugh:

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2008/05/this-made-me-laugh-til-i-cried.html

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2008/05/cake-that-started-it-all.html

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2008/08/extra-terrible.html

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2008/11/fire.html

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2008/12/wedding-wrecks.html

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2008/09/cupcake-cakes-always-wrecktastic-always.html

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2008/12/santa-gets-shaft.html


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh Lina, I love you! This is hilarious!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lina,

Just what I need -- a new addiction. I just read the first link you had to your favorites and I'm sitting here with tears running down my face as I was laughing out loud the whole time I read it. Funny, funny, funny! I'm off to read the rest. 

Thanks a bunch. It's always good to laugh.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I just finished reading number four and I can't breathe. Well I'm a glutton for punishment. Back for more.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina- this is awesome! I am going to have to keep my eye on this. I was laughing so hard at them DH came out and now he is reading them and sending them out to his friends. But he disagrees about the cupcakes! He is a cupcake connoisseur!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Carolina! Thanks for the links. I read the first one and couldn't stop giggling. I think I'll save them - one a day! Especially for those bad days! :biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ound:ound:ound: I needed that Thanks!ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad to see you are all enjoying the posts! 

Oh and Amanda, she doesn't dislike cupcakes, only cupcake cakes (CCCs) since in general they really are horrid. Here's a Sunday Sweets for cupcakes... these are AWESOME!

http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2008/11/sunday-sweets-cupcakes.html


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

I love to look at this blog - I have a wedding/special occasion cake business and just hope I never get one of mind turned in to this gal!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you, thank you Lina!!! 
I was on the phone with hubby hysterically howling over these.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I've been following this blog for a month or two. It's hilarious! She's great at labeling the "wrecks" also.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OMG, Lina, that is hilarious. I am hooked. I cannot wait to send this to my (adult) daughters and nieces.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The commentary from the blogger is awesome but reading some of the comments on some of the posts cracks me up just as much.

Okay those rock! We got a cupcake book for Christmas but I can't take pictures cause they will end up on there!

I now officially have reason to get married again!
http://cakewrecks.blogspot.com/2008/05/when-brides-have-no-budget-or-taste.html


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the laughs, Lina! Those were hysterical!!!ound:
Gina


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That site is hysterical!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks Lina. The site is hysterical!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ound: Laughter is such good medicine! ound:

Thanks, Carolina!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Lina, thanks for this post, today is my DD birthday and she is in Wales, so I sent her this link intead of her usual birthday cake.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Amanda did you get this: book? I got it for my sister in-law for Christmas. She loves to do make cake, cookies, cupcakes. I have to give her this blog address!!!

Lina you really need to check this out:
http://www.stitchymcyarnpants.com/moks06/
The book is hilarious. I was laughing my arse off for days!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Amy- the link doesn't show up for me but this is the one we received. 
Amazon.com: Hello, Cupcake!: Irresistibly Playful Creations Anyone Can Make: Alan Richardson, Karen Tack: Books

Lina- I have to tell you I have been checking the blog daily but last night really cracked me up. We went to our local grocery store to pick up a few things before DH and I take off overnight. I was running around the store (yes-stocking up for the dog sitter!) and DH comes up and says "hey do you have your camera" and I just gave it to him. Then I was done and went to find him. He is over in the bakery taking pictures of cakes. I was like wtf.... He goes "Cake Wrecks was looking for a Nascar cake!" Unfortunately the lady at the bakery wouldn't get it it out of the case for him so the pictures aren't that nice under the glass with my little camera! But not only is Jim reading it, he is out to take pictures of cakes!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I was laughing so hard and crying the family came to see what was wrong. The Curious George cake that looked like the creature from the Black Lagoon had me crying so hard it took a while to recover!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Amy- the link doesn't show up for me but this is the one we received.
> Amazon.com: Hello, Cupcake!: Irresistibly Playful Creations Anyone Can Make: Alan Richardson, Karen Tack: Books
> 
> Lina- I have to tell you I have been checking the blog daily but last night really cracked me up. We went to our local grocery store to pick up a few things before DH and I take off overnight. I was running around the store (yes-stocking up for the dog sitter!) and DH comes up and says "hey do you have your camera" and I just gave it to him. Then I was done and went to find him. He is over in the bakery taking pictures of cakes. I was like wtf.... He goes "Cake Wrecks was looking for a Nascar cake!" Unfortunately the lady at the bakery wouldn't get it it out of the case for him so the pictures aren't that nice under the glass with my little camera! But not only is Jim reading it, he is out to take pictures of cakes!


yep. that's it!


----------

